# Wash station?



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Was thinking of making myself a wash station to lug around. But I domt feel like dropping 2500 bucks.

Ideas? Pics?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Was thinking of making myself a wash station to lug around. But I domt feel like dropping 2500 bucks.
> 
> Ideas? Pics?


I think I can help you I have made 4 of them...do you want hot water?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sink 1


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sink 3 with pump and heater


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-work-sink-heat-remote-turn-4158/?highlight=sink

the sink I use now I dont have a pic of.... give me a day, my new one is easy and cheep...


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hot waters not necessary but cool. The thing is it would have to be pretty self sufficient. Something I could dump a few buckets in and have it cycle through itself. I do commercial work so seldom is there any water or drains close by.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Hot waters not necessary but cool. The thing is it would have to be pretty self sufficient. Something I could dump a few buckets in and have it cycle through itself. I do commercial work so seldom is there any water or drains close by.


sink 3 hold water and pumps it over and over. if you let it sit over night I would pump the first gallon out. dirty mud sits on the bottom the top will be clean....then add a new gallon of mud to it.or I would just fill the black sink up and clean all day with that water. at the end of the day dump it out. the blue tank would just hold clean water.

sorry I could not help you


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My guys just kept everything wet in buckets overnight, or wrap it in saran wrap.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a clean freak


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> My guys just kept everything wet in buckets overnight, or wrap it in saran wrap.


ya but if you run hot mud in your tools you cant do that...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

crazy, found a water pump in the garage be great for big jobs


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> crazy, found a water pump in the garage be great for big jobs


this is what I use
http://www.decorprice.com/zoeller-m264-waste-mate-sewage-pump-264-0001.html
but I get them for free  my plumber friend gives me the one that the switch goes bad ...I take then to the car wash, then bleach them ...make the power switch stay on and use a remote switch to turn them on...I have 3 of them 

this pump eats **** ...so mud pump like gravy


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this is what I use
> http://www.decorprice.com/zoeller-m264-waste-mate-sewage-pump-264-0001.html
> but I get them for free  my plumber friend gives me the one that the switch goes bad ...I take then to the car wash, then bleach them ...make the power switch stay on and use a remote switch to turn them on...I have 3 of them
> 
> this pump eats **** ...so mud pump like gravy


 
seen that dirtydog work


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*Electric Drywall Tool Wash Station*

We have an inexpensive wash station that plugs into any 110v electrical outlet. Lists for $1399


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> We have an inexpensive wash station that plugs into any 110v electrical outlet. Lists for $1399


wow...nice 
my new sink I made is a tool box as well and made it less then $ 40 and after making 4 sinks my last one is the one I will stay with.
dont need a truck to move it :thumbsup:


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought a parts washer from Princess Auto for $150. holds about 15 gallons of water and has a small pump. i will take a pic today and post it. Works great and way cheaper than any other option I have found.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Parts Washer Pic


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> We have an inexpensive wash station that plugs into any 110v electrical outlet. Lists for $1399


also would like to add one thing about a pump in a sink.
mud and hot mud chunks settle at the bottom of you bucket or sink so if you pump takes the water from bottom your just moving dirty water. you have to be able to release the sludge before you pump the water.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> also would like to add one thing about a pump in a sink.
> mud and hot mud chunks settle at the bottom of you bucket or sink so if you pump takes the water from bottom your just moving dirty water. you have to be able to release the sludge before you pump the water.


I agree. My parts washer does in fact "move dirty water" However for end of the day clean up it works really good. End of job clean up I take them to the car wash. I still beats soaking tools in a dirty 5 gallon bucket over night.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

37chambers said:


> I agree. My parts washer does in fact "move dirty water" However for end of the day clean up it works really good. End of job clean up I take them to the car wash. I still beats soaking tools in a dirty 5 gallon bucket over night.


if you cant get new water or trying to save the water you have at the job 
I would dump it all out in a bucket at the end of the day and clean you sink...the next day dump the water back into your sink or another bucket and keep the sludge at the bottom. :thumbsup:

doing this will save your pump

using your sink that is not round and not deep is nice...you just set your hawk in there or your hand tools and a little wipe and there clean 
one thing I forget sometimes a wet tool dont hold mud...and it slide of your hawk..lol
and is that a new trailer ....show us more pics bro


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

like the iceinvention


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> if you cant get new water or trying to save the water you have at the job
> I would dump it all out in a bucket at the end of the day and clean you sink...the next day dump the water back into your sink or another bucket and keep the sludge at the bottom. :thumbsup:
> 
> doing this will save your pump
> ...


Yes it is a new trailer. Got it about 6 months ago or so. I tried to upload more pics but they keep failing. I think the file size is too big. I will take some more. I actually have my trailer set up pretty nice however it currently looks similar to Moores truck inside. -40 winter, stuff tends to just get tossed inside. It is a 12' double axle with an additional 2' for the "V" part at the front. Its full too mostly with taping tools and a few boarding tools. I plan on cleaning it out as soon as we get a warm day then ill get some nice pics. Here is 1 cool 1 off topic. Its a garden tool cart. Came from Lee Valley Tools. Works perfect for my tools. Heavy duty wheels its easy to move around the jobsite, up and down stairs etc. It has a lot more in it now. This pic was taken a year ago or so and I have acquired a lot more tools since then.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a link to were I bought the cart from if anyone is interested.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?cat=2,44457&p=70656


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

Opening the plug in the front of the tub will drain settled product (hot mud, ready mix). The screened intake for rotating water while using sits well above the bottom of the tank.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> Opening the plug in the front of the tub will drain settled product (hot mud, ready mix). The screened intake for rotating water while using sits well above the bottom of the tank.


ok ...not trying to say your looks a like my sick looks ... alot like my blue sick
and do like it a little but let me help you 
1) its nice to set your tools in the sink and not at the bottom of your bucket.
2) my drain on the blue holding tank is round on the bottom and the drain is in the center of that ....and a hose can snap on to it to drain. 
3) pump is in the middle of tank that sits on a screen.
there is a 4 5 and 6 but I cant tell all my tricks


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

We have a grate in the middle of the tank that keeps the tools above the wash water. And, in the picture we have a back splash for spraying tubes that can me slid back into the tub when not in use.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> We have a grate in the middle of the tank that keeps the tools above the wash water. And, in the picture we have a back splash for spraying tubes that can me slid back into the tub when not in use.


I cant understand why pay retail for something that takes a few hours to build


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

And retail on that particulR item is outrageous


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

MacDry said:


> And retail on that particulR item is outrageous


Completely agree. Even if hand made in the US, that thing should retail for no more than $600-800.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

abaway said:


> Completely agree. Even if hand made in the US, that thing should retail for no more than $600-800.


how about 3 hundy, seems everyone wants to make a Grand


----------

